# Horny Bettas



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

So some of you remember that I tried to breed my bettas a couple of months ago, aaaand it didn't work. Well, a couple of days ago I moved my male betta into the 10 gallon and put a divider in it hoping to get another male betta to put into the other side, but the last couple of days he's been making an amazing bubble nest, so today I tried putting my female betta in with my male betta and they've been doing there matting dance ever since, so I think they're going to breed Tomorrow I'm going to try putting the female on the same side as the male and see what happens. Wish me luck


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

good to hear, hope you get the results you want.

lol the first time I read through this I thought you were talking about guppies, and was all "guppies dont make bubble nests..., and they mate like crazy"


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks I just tried putting the female with the male and it ALMOST worked, except they tried squeezing like 20 times and NOTHING HAPPENED! I'm going to try again tomorrow, but is there anything I can try to make the bettas work stronger to get those eggs out?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi D. You have to leave the female in with him. They will figure it work. It sometimes takes a few days especially if they are a virgin pair. The courtship can get very violent but that's the way it's done. He may chase her around and beat her up some and it's hard to watch but they will get the job done. Just be sure that they are both well conditioned with frozen bloodworms and other live foods.


----------

